# Newbie Here



## Brittney Luder (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm new to Coffee Forums, my name is Brittney, I thought I would introduce myself.. I hope to hear from some of you soon!

Thanks,

Brittney


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good afternoon Britney, welcome to the forum. Please tell us a bit more about your interests in coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My spidey senses are tingling!

I may be wrong though...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> My spidey senses are tingling!
> 
> I may be wrong though...


Now, I wonder why?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Britney ,

This is a great place to find out and ask other people in the know all about coffee and how to employ all sorts of wonderful ways to get the best out of your bean


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Hello Britney ,
> 
> This is a great place to find out and ask other people in the know all about coffee and how to employ all sorts of wonderful ways to get the best out of your bean


But not for discussions about flicking beans !!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Brittney Luder said:


> I hope to hear from some of you soon!


Welcome to the Forum but would you like to elaborate on your interests in coffee?

People will help you with problems or even suggest how to get started but we need to know what you are seeking.


----------



## Brittney Luder (Mar 21, 2014)

I've not long had a coffee making machine, where I grind the coffee beans down and then put them in the filter at the top. But the filter where the coffee beans go seems to have been left and not cleaned for a week or two. I have taken the filter out and put it through the dishwasher twice, but it doesn't seem to get it clean. Any suggestions on how to get it clean to use again?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Get some Puly Cafe and soak the filter basket in. However, if the filter basket is made of aluminium as opposed to stainless steel, don't use Puly Cafe - it will taint the aluminium and spoil your coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

or chuck the machine in the bin and buy a v60 for pour over, better than any filter machine... And cheaper!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Or an aeropress...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or a handpresso!

Anyone got a handpresso?


----------

